
Ask HN: Single Place for Black Friday Sales - uberneo
Just wondering if there is an aggregator which collects Black Friday Deals from all major websites and all you need to do is search for something like  &quot;Drone&quot; and it will show the best offer irrespective of the website. once clicked it will take you to that website and you can buy from there.
======
tmikaeld
Well there is:

[http://dealroundup.io/black-friday-2015/](http://dealroundup.io/black-
friday-2015/)

